# survival communities



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

As a survivalist and have been quite some time,, I have always wondered...

Why aren't people forming communities,,, as in at least having a few families living on the same property, forming common goals and sharing expenses? As we all know prepping can take serious money to do right, and to me the thought of sharing incomes, bills, prepping would make things so much easier??


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I think more families aren't doing it because there are not that many like-minded people even in families. Also, a lot of people are "stuck" where they are because of employment. I would love to have someone from my family join me. I already have a second homesite available on my property, but none are interested. 

As for joining up with strangers, it's not that easy. There was a group in Virginia that joined up and built a community before Y2K but they fell apart after that and disbanded.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

People do. As for us, we're not big on sharing expenses. It has been our experience that our "share" ends up being the working for the money share while the other members "share" is the holding down my furniture. Depending on others has never worked out well for hubby or me so we're "independent" types.


----------



## BayouShaman (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, you have people with land, and others without and nowhere to bug out to, but how to know you wouldn't be suffering your own SHTF if the wrong folks partnered up with you when the pressure really hits? I muddle along best I can on my own because of this. Depending on others has never been all that great for me.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

I am living the lone wolf life currently as it is, but would not mind a communal setting...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I live on a dead end road in a decent area. There are three properties for sale on my road. I would love it if like minded preppers wanted to move onto the road to build a loose community. Most people on this forum are staying put, though, due to employment. It's not like I could put an ad on Craigslist.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

We are preparing to do just that with our best friends..only friends. We are so much alike in how we think. If things get much worse they will move in with us and we also own land out of town that we are working on for an alternative location so we can retreat from the chaos of this metropolis, whopping population of 2000 and Im about sick of it. I do not like the direction people are heading and for the most part trust very few.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

showmegal said:


> We are preparing to do just that with our best friends..only friends. We are so much alike in how we think. If things get much worse they will move in with us and we also own land out of town that we are working on for an alternative location so we can retreat from the chaos of this metropolis, whopping population of 2000 and Im about sick of it. I do not like the direction people are heading and for the most part trust very few.


The two fastest means of losing a friend - 1. Let them move in with you (both fish and "guests" stink after three days), 2. lend a friend money.

Some lessons must be learned the hard way.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Most people on this forum are staying put, though, due to employment.


Not only that but it's really HOT and DRY in Texas.  Way too much for me. I'll put up with a few weeks of sub-freezing temps as opposed to several months of blistering heat.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Unfortunately the real world isn't like PAW fiction... there aren't 300 people all in the same place all with a good work ethic and community thinking, etc. If there really were some massive event that wipes out a vast majority of the population, and enough time passes that the slackers wipe themselves out too, then most of the remaining people will probably all be of a similar mindset since some luck and their abilities, morals and ethic is what got them that far.

As much as I'd like to move way "out there" and ideally into a prepper minded community if such a community exists, family, money and employment keep us where we are at, as I'm sure most others have similar reasons for staying where they are at.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Jezcruzen, We completely understand the risk of a merge. It is not something to take lightly and this has been hashed over and over daily between the 4 of us for a very long time. We are there for each other in times that are families are not. We each bring our own strengths to the table, understand our weaknesses and our knowledge is very diversified. We will not enter into anything without an understanding and protection for all parties.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Not only that but it's really HOT and DRY in Texas.


Any area can be hit by a drought and record temperatures. It won't last forever.

Texas has something that other states don't have--JOBS!! Texas created as many jobs as the other 49 states combined since Obama got elected.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Unfortunately the real world isn't like PAW fiction... there aren't 300 people all in the same place all with a good work ethic and community thinking, etc.


I disagree. Amish, Mennonites and Hutterites have been living the life since about the 1500's.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Any area can be hit by a drought and record temperatures. It won't last forever.


Agreed. 
But Texas seems to have enough record heat to supply the rest of the country.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

it's probably safe to say most preppers are sorta the" independant type" who fancies privacy and self sufficent life styles/ways. Not sayin anyone is antisocial hermits by any means...just sayin when it comes to compatibility in thinking about SHTF situation...it's difficult to find like minded folks. Kinda just like the prepper dating issue...and even among preppers finding a compatable group might be difficult due to personalities, differences in morals or values...etc. 

Even alot of my "friends" I'd end up taking care of them as they have no desire or want to learn skills now...and that doesnt make them "bad" people or unable to learn stuff once SHTF but as we all know...that is not the best time to learn survival skills on top of being unprepared and we all have limits and priorities and stresses when that time comes...

I just know what I can handle and what will drive me crazy in a already stressful situation...just being real. It would be sweet to find folks local who are compatable and so far I've found one person...so it's a start but not easy..


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Any area can be hit by a drought and record temperatures. It won't last forever.
> 
> Texas has something that other states don't have--JOBS!! Texas created as many jobs as the other 49 states combined since Obama got elected.


When I came to Texas in '87 I worked for A&M Research in south Texas. My boss told me something on the orientation I'll never forget about weather in that area of Texas at least. "You'll find we are in a perpetual drought with intermittent floods." Yeah, we laughed, but looking at 100 years of weather data proved it out. Too much reliance on the tropical storm dumping 15 inches of rain in September every five years to maintain the 'average rainfall' of 3" for the month. Four out of five years the average was less than an inch. Of course the current drought is a story of it's own. In areas accustomed to frequent rain, ie east Texas, it's really bad, and worse in those areas that are usually very dry anyway. But it will break in the Lord's own time frame.. we just have to hold on and beleive.

FB


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

It is hard to find people that will equally share expenses. Even living with roommates I know that people got irritated when air conditioning was left on when they weren't home because we split the utilities. People seem to be focused too much on money than the more important things.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

My wife and I and two other couples did everything together. We traveled, socialized, helped each other out as things came up. We were very close. We were "tight". We even talked about buying a place together and dividing up the responsibilities. 

I haven't seen them for a while. We no longer even communicate. Don't know why. Maybe someone did something or said something that festered and resulted in estrangement. Maybe interests changed. Maybe more interesting friends showed up. It doesn't bother me. But what if we had thrown in together. What a mess it would have been!

It doesn't matter how close you are to someone else or another couple or "friends". It only takes one incident... even a small incident to put an end to the relationship. You may not ever even know what triggered it. An unwanted advance. Money. Work responsibilities. It could be anything. 

No thanks.


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

When I read the initial question, the first thing that popped into my mind was "communes". They were all the rage 40 years ago and were in essence homesteader hippies looking to live on the cheap, etc. They all failed. I think Cody Lundin was a member of one on the tail end of it all.

They failed for a host of reasons, but my guess is the primary ones were: some folks did not pull their weight and differences in opinions.

I think the better option is to have support groups that work together in an area and share support of skills/trades/equipment (tractors/welders,etc). I think in the US it would be hard to find a match of people that would truly coexist/invest/etc.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> The two fastest means of losing a friend - 1. Let them move in with you (both fish and "guests" stink after three days), 2. lend a friend money.
> 
> Some lessons must be learned the hard way.


Agreed. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It took 8 years before any of our kids wanted to move back out here to "nowhere". Believe me, even being one of our off-spring and their spouse, it took a lot of talking to come to an agreement where no one felt like they were losing their independence or privacy, and we also insisted on a written agreement, family or not.

We live at the end of a dirt road in a great remote area with like-minded neighbors. There are a few properties for sale around us, but real estate in our part of Montana is a bit pricey, there are no jobs, and the climate takes the right attitude to live with! 

It's very hard to make a working community without hard feelings or inequality in work ethics, and keeping the money things fair. Sure sounds good to think about though.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I disagree. Amish, Mennonites and Hutterites have been living the life since about the 1500's.


Without 'modernization' screwing up their personalities. We have an acquaintance or two, strictly business, and my dh even bought a rifle from one.
That may be comforting IF we ever need to go to them for help----I know we'd be accepted.
That being said, dh and I discuss the fact quite often that we are 60 and 63 and have never had to share our abode with even a cat or dog---we have discussed the possibility of his nephew joining us IF TSHTF for security reasons only.
So, in answer to your topic, it's hard to even think about a community effort here when not one of the other 9 on this street are even aware of 'prepping'.
NO, I tried with 2--didn't work--they are in denial; or priorities are elsewhere.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

My husband and I have discussed it with some closer friends, even if they seem to think a little like us, they do not have any desire to prep. They figure that they will deal with it if it ever happens. I won't be the person taking care of them when the time comes, even though they are good friends, it is not my responsiblity. They have even said, because I grow a large garden, that they know where to get food if ever a crisis occurs. I'm not the food bank, and no one wants to contribute or help. I like my privacy, and wouldn't mind becoming a hermit if I could.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Not that anyone's ever invited me into one (nobody loves me! WAAAAAAH!), but the reasons I'm not particularly interested in joining a "community" have to do with the reasons I never married and seldom dated: I'm not a people person in the first place, and I've come to regard these "communities" as little more than cults of personalities in a farm setting (e.g. Rawles). 

Also, I find I don't trust people very much. That's why I don't even have a roommate. My last roommate was a frikkin' DISASTER! And that was about 15 years ago, so you can imagine how much of a bad taste that left my mouth!:gaah:

Finally, I don't think I'd have much to offer any one, skill-wise, at this point in time; all I'm really good for, other than computers, is manual labor.

I'm sorry, but I just can't see myself working on a farm. If my life literally depended on it, that would be one thing, but sooner or later I'd start to resent it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can have affairs when couples are in too close proximity to each other. I know of a situation where a brother and his family lived close to his sister and her family. The brother's wife had an affair with the sister's husband.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Living too close*

*takes special people, I've seen good friendships break up over a barking dog , or over how somebody allows a small kid to run wild driving everybody crazy... one of my pet peeves is to be in a restaurant and people allow a small child to bang on the table with spoons! lol...drives me up the wall... I refuse to sit close to a table with young kids or loud people.. I like peace and quiet...

When this country was settled some folks stayed in the cities, most wanted to head out into the wilds... I think most of us still have that get away from it all urge , Europeans seem to live fine jammed together like sardines ...but us Americans like elbow room .

I could see a community where each family has their own 5 acres and it's restricted to prep minded folks who then do their own thing in their own way... most of us really don't want to live in a "commune " but want the security of good like minded neighbors , I just don't want to live under the same roof with them..

Not everybody can or will do things in a way that pleases everybody else, some just flat out are not good at gardening ( ME) BUT , I've got all the tools and goodies to load ammo by the thousands , so I load, you grow food.. both have value and as long as everybody understands that everybody don't bring the same things to the table things can work...

Hell we all want people around us who are like us, personally I don't think I could stand having many like me around me... that make sense??...

I wrote a story called " The Free Republic of Texas " about a small town in East TX , and I've often thought Hmmm could a person buy some land and build a small town , or let the small town grow up around you... there are some really nice little towns around here... every time I head out of here to go north for any reason I drive thru the small "Old" town of Ben Wheeler and I think it looks like a place like minded folks could gather..I know nada about the place just that it's kinda interesting...

HB*


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> It took 8 years before any of our kids wanted to move back out here to "nowhere". Believe me, even being one of our off-spring and their spouse, it took a lot of talking to come to an agreement where no one felt like they were losing their independence or privacy, and we also insisted on a written agreement, family or not.


I hope it takes my husband less time to want to move out of the city! I HATE it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> It took 8 years before any of our kids wanted to move back out here to "nowhere". Believe me, even being one of our off-spring and their spouse, it took a lot of talking to come to an agreement where no one felt like they were losing their independence or privacy, and we also insisted on a written agreement, family or not.
> 
> We live at the end of a dirt road in a great remote area with like-minded neighbors. There are a few properties for sale around us, but real estate in our part of Montana is a bit pricey, there are no jobs, and the climate takes the right attitude to live with!
> 
> It's very hard to make a working community without hard feelings or inequality in work ethics, and keeping the money things fair. Sure sounds good to think about though.


 Your lucky to have family that is willing to move there.At the time our families are very self sufficent and stay where they have jobs.Pus they live in denial about the possibility of a breakdown.
The problem is they live like everythings going to turn out ok in short awhle.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> *takes special people, I've seen good friendships break up over a barking dog , or over how somebody allows a small kid to run wild driving everybody crazy... one of my pet peeves is to be in a restaurant and people allow a small child to bang on the table with spoons! lol...drives me up the wall... I refuse to sit close to a table with young kids or loud people.. I like peace and quiet...
> 
> When this country was settled some folks stayed in the cities, most wanted to head out into the wilds... I think most of us still have that get away from it all urge , Europeans seem to live fine jammed together like sardines ...but us Americans like elbow room .
> 
> ...


 Good points.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hozay, I love ya, but I think the months of work building up and preparing the soil, digging and turning the soil, planting, hoeing, weeding, watering, mulching, covering (frosty nights), harvesting, chopping, peeling, slicing, dehydrating, canning, storing in root cellar, etc., is a lot more work than reloading! Might be hard to trade for enough food to keep you alive unless you have lots of gardening families to trade with! Short of an outright war, there won't be a lot of steady need for the ammo. Hunting, maybe, but the people who are the best shots will probably be the ones out there. What is that, 1 to 3 shots per critter? 

I know you and I know you have a lot more than that to offer! You've stored away a lot of knowledge in that head of yours. Add "consultant" to your resume! You'd be a handy guy to have around when the SHTF. 

You do make a great point, and it's one I keep telling our friends and family. Not everyone is going to be in the garden. Some will cut firewood. Some will patrol. Some will clean or do yardwork. Someone (besides me!) can cook the meals and wash the dishes so I don't have to keep leaving my other work to go do that! Some can tend to the young kids so the parents are free to do other things part of the time. Some could teach school lessons. There will be maintenance and building projects. 

The more you know how to do, the better, but we won't all be doing all jobs. I expect to pretty much spend my life in the garden when the SHTF, and let the rest of the family take care of other things.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*One of the Oldest in USA*

Stelle, Illinois (90 minutes southwest of Chicago) is one of the oldest surviving self substaining community in the country ..... goes back to the early 70s ......

a very neat place with great ideas ..... they have plenty of "firsts" to boast on

click here for enlightenment Index


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Foreverautumn said:


> Not that anyone's ever invited me into one (nobody loves me! WAAAAAAH!), but the reasons I'm not particularly interested in joining a "community" have to do with the reasons I never married and seldom dated: I'm not a people person in the first place, and I've come to regard these "communities" as little more than cults of personalities in a farm setting (e.g. Rawles).
> 
> Also, I find I don't trust people very much. That's why I don't even have a roommate. My last roommate was a frikkin' DISASTER! And that was about 15 years ago, so you can imagine how much of a bad taste that left my mouth!:gaah:
> 
> ...


Yes, but I could put you in a position of management, because, there must be management. Most people really just like to do the work and not think about the other things. If you have a lot of manual labor, they need direction. I have been to church raisings, building vol. fire depts. and all they needed was one person that knew how things were supposed to be, and I can handle up to 35 workers and keep them all busy on a project like that. Now, some of you maybe manage more, but I am talking 35 that don't have a clue about what is going on, and that is a handfull. Sure, you can manage a lot of people if you have some leads scattered throughout your crew.

I firmly believe that everybody has a place, and that is why they were made that way. Finding that place is where the talent really is.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Lest we forget, guard duty is going to be a very important part of any community after it all goes down.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

I think it all boils down to trust. I think a post-shtf situation will devolve into tribes. I have several I could belong to, depending on which way the wind shifts... communities of people I've invested a great deal of time an energy with, who trust me and have earned my trust.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I have lived my entire adult life in either the military or a para-military organization. I was told how to dress, how my hair was to be cut, when to show up, what to do while there, etc. etc. etc.

Now that I am retired, having someone else's unsolicited advice ringing in my ears, or someone making demands and infringing upon me in some unwanted way can result in a response from me they won't like... and I don't care if they don't like it. I hate it when someone tries to obligate me in some way that will require my time or money... or both. I prefer to be left alone. Forget you know me, sort of. My wife thinks I can be rude. I can. 

Now, can you imagine me in some commune arrangement? Me neither. I live in a small development where the various different skills, abilities, and privately owned equipment could be helpful during some "event"... at least for the short term if people are willing. Some will. Some wont. I'm sure there exists the normal percentage of idiots, shirkers, and just ordinary unreliable types in the mix here in my neighborhood. And, there is always one or two who think they should be "in charge". If the inter-personal relationships as demonstrated by the workings of our road association that maintains our two roads is any indication, forming some group in preparation of some disaster would be a disaster in itself. No thanks.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I hate it when someone tries to obligate me in some way that will require my time or money... or both. I prefer to be left alone. Forget you know me, sort of.
> 
> Now, can you imagine me in some commune arrangement? No thanks.


Ask Jesus about Judas&#8230;how can you trust a commune of un-discerning.. I think I'll either survive, or not, the lord will decide...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have trusted people who borrow my things to return those things in good order. but time and time again it is returned not working or broken, if it is returned at all. we quit loaning out things. if you need our tractor WE will bring it over and do it and bring our tractor back, if we have the time to help. when dh had his heart attack, no one offered to cut the grass or help with the things he could not do. he is better now, and beginning to do some of those things for himself now. guess what? some one called the other day and wanted to borrow the lawnmower.  and we have had one person ask several times for him to come over to fix something that was broke. dh has been out of work since april, when he said that it would cost a few dollars, they were floored that he would charge. he told them that a plumber wuold have charged them 4 times that plus. you will always have people who use others without giving back. dh and I have decided that if you can't help us we don't need to help you. hope no one is offended by that.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> I have trusted people who borrow my things to return those things in good order. but time and time again it is returned not working or broken, if it is returned at all. we quit loaning out things. if you need our tractor WE will bring it over and do it and bring our tractor back, if we have the time to help. when dh had his heart attack, no one offered to cut the grass or help with the things he could not do. he is better now, and beginning to do some of those things for himself now. guess what? some one called the other day and wanted to borrow the lawnmower.  and we have had one person ask several times for him to come over to fix something that was broke. dh has been out of work since april, when he said that it would cost a few dollars, they were floored that he would charge. he told them that a plumber wuold have charged them 4 times that plus. you will always have people who use others without giving back. dh and I have decided that if you can't help us we don't need to help you. hope no one is offended by that.


This post about sums up why for the most part a community with joint ownership would not work. some would work others would say that they will work some time in the future.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> I have trusted people who borrow my things to return those things in good order. but time and time again it is returned not working or broken, if it is returned at all. we quit loaning out things. if you need our tractor WE will bring it over and do it and bring our tractor back, if we have the time to help. when dh had his heart attack, no one offered to cut the grass or help with the things he could not do. he is better now, and beginning to do some of those things for himself now. guess what? some one called the other day and wanted to borrow the lawnmower.  and we have had one person ask several times for him to come over to fix something that was broke. dh has been out of work since april, when he said that it would cost a few dollars, they were floored that he would charge. he told them that a plumber wuold have charged them 4 times that plus. you will always have people who use others without giving back. dh and I have decided that if you can't help us we don't need to help you. hope no one is offended by that.


My prayers are with you and dh in health and in finding a job.

I don't see why anyone with any common sense would be offended with your post. A person can only do and give so much, especially when they themselves are in need of help and the very people that they helped refuse to give them any help when it is clearly needed.

I say if anyone is offended then they are takers, not givers.

Just get sick or injured and you will quickly find out who your true friends are.

I am sorry for the rant, but I get really angry when someone in need gets taken advantage of or receives no help when it is needed most.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

i don't go to church much but I do believe in God. I just find that many see God only when they are in church. they profess their faith but don't seem to be there when others need help. the bible says that we should treat others as we want to be treated. God's greatest church is all around us if we choose to look. God knows what we do and why. He will give us our rewards by our deeds as well as by our faith, not by how often we go to church.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I have trusted people who borrow my things to return those things in good order. but time and time again it is returned not working or broken, if it is returned at all. we quit loaning out things.
> 
> dh and I have decided that if you can't help us we don't need to help you. hope no one is offended by that.


The Rooster & I are in almost the same situation, except he will never be able to work again. We have both been hurt by our so called 'friends' and also family. I have always given to my family with both hands, but some always want more & couldn't even come to check on us during an illness or provide transport for surgery. I finally said ENOUGH! We are going to have to take up for ourselves and take care of ourselves. The Rooster told me tonight he has given up on everyone except me, even our only child. I have given numerous people food and so has he, but we have agreed to not give or loan anyone anything we have that might be useful to us.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> The Rooster & I are in almost the same situation, except he will never be able to work again. We have both been hurt by our so called 'friends' and also family. I have always given to my family with both hands, but some always want more & couldn't even come to check on us during an illness or provide transport for surgery. I finally said ENOUGH! We are going to have to take up for ourselves and take care of ourselves. The Rooster told me tonight he has given up on everyone except me, even our only child. I have given numerous people food and so has he, but we have agreed to not give or loan anyone anything we have that might be useful to us.


A person or family can only do so much for others, especially when you have a family member with medical problems and receive no assistance from anyone.

I for one can't blame you for your decision to stop giving/helping others and just doing for yourselves.
I do believe I would do the same if I were in your situation.

I wish you the best and will say a prayer for you and the Rooster. Hang in there and take care of each other.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> i don't go to church much but I do believe in God. I just find that many see God only when they are in church. they profess their faith but don't seem to be there when others need help. the bible says that we should treat others as we want to be treated. God's greatest church is all around us if we choose to look. God knows what we do and why. He will give us our rewards by our deeds as well as by our faith, not by how often we go to church.


Very well said and I couldn't agree more. 
There are a lot of people that will condemn you and tell you that you are not a true Christian if you don't attend church on a regular basis.

My suggestion to people like that is to re-read your Bible and try to understand what the Lord expects of a Christian.

You really touched my heart with your post, because my maternal Grandmother was one of the truest Christians in every sense of the word that I have ever known. 
She was very giving, loving, and truly non judgemental and that just barely describes the good person that she was.

As good as she was and as much as she practiced her faith, when she passed from our lives one of her daughter's in law said that she was not going to Heaven because she didn't go to church.

The absolute arrogance and outright stupidity of that statement has always angered me and I have had nothing to do with my so called "Christian aunt" since then.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> As good as she was and as much as she practiced her faith, when she passed from our lives one of her daughter's in law said that she was not going to Heaven because she didn't go to church.


How sad. Your Grandma sounds like a wonderful person. What a terrible thing for her daughter-in-law to say. I guess this sounds judgmental but there are people who go to church every Sunday that I question whether THEY'LL go to heaven, because of the things they do and say in their everyday life. The true essense of being a Christian and glorifying God has become scattered in the confusion of countless churches and religions. I prefer to take my guitar out on the mountainside here and praise the Lord in my own way. Beats coming home from church stressed out over the politics and backstabbing that went on there!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> How sad. Your Grandma sounds like a wonderful person. What a terrible thing for her daughter-in-law to say. I guess this sounds judgmental but there are people who go to church every Sunday that I question whether THEY'LL go to heaven, because of the things they do and say in their everyday life. The true essense of being a Christian and glorifying God has become scattered in the confusion of countless churches and religions. I prefer to take my guitar out on the mountainside here and praise the Lord in my own way. Beats coming home from church stressed out over the politics and backstabbing that went on there!


Thank you very much, because I know that what you said came from the heart. 
Yes she was a wonderful person, and it has been many,many years since her passing but I still miss her and think of her often.

That is a very accurate description of a lot of so called Christians today, and that is one of the reasons my wife and I rarely attend services.

I have wasted to much of my time in the past making one mistake after another and compiling my fair share of sins before truly accepting the lord and have since asked the Lord to forgive me of them and be the inspiration of my life.
I guess that is why I don't have much patience for "so called Christians" and don't care to be around them. I totally understand where you are comming from and that is why we also prefer to worship the Lord in our own way wheather it is listening to Christian/gospel music, reading the bible to each other, or praying to the lord.

I would imagine anyone that happened upon you sitting on that mountain praising the Lord would be truly blessed.

May the Lord bless you and yours always.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I wish you the best and will say a prayer for you and the Rooster. Hang in there and take care of each other.


Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Sometimes it's good to vent a little.
I'll try to :sssh: now.

PS: I brought him a gee-whizz from my property today. I had to cut bushes and push pull and drag, but I finally got it out of an old building where my daddy had stored it many years ago. The Rooster likes rusty stuff, especially horse drawn stuff and if he has a real good day, he will go outside and sit at his workbench and work on cleaning it up. He really liked it. (And I'm thinking in the back of my mind, that if SHTF, horse drawn equipment may become really useful again.


----------



## Sewing dove/ Wy (Aug 30, 2009)

*groups*

we have had 4 different groups/families stay here, and only one of them worked out. and they just came and got their possessions that have been in my shop since last dec. we will be pretty hesitant to do this again. although we have developed strict guidelines if it happens again. and continue to practise saying no, its not my problem. we have always expected to help refugees that are going to come, but people expect to keep the heat high, and abuse your property. we have yet to run into anyone that takes responsibility for themselves and their behaviors. very little honesty and willingness to pitch in. or be in control of their kids!!! we still have broken glass and an injured pet from boys a year ago that are really prison bait. we banned them from the property. and we always try to hire people that need the money to do our chores that we can't. but we have always end up fixing things after they leave or finish. have really pulled back. and since we live out in the middle of no where they think they need to go to town every day. we live on SS and only go to town once a week, city people just don't get it. and even most country people too.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

What an awful thing to say!! All of us in organized religion know many church attendees that drop their christian suit at the church door on the way out.

That just makes me search my heart and look harder at my actions that week. 

I know some great people who don't go to church---God is everywhere..His building is just wood and mortar..the church is 'us'; we're all God's children regardless where we are or where we worship or how.
I read Jesus sure had some great lessons outside of the church!!:congrat:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I read Jesus sure had some great lessons outside of the church!!:congrat:


I wonder how many sermons would come more from the heart if "church" was held outside in a pretty setting during nice weather!

There are both good and bad people in every segment of society and in every situation. Whenever you get groups together there is going to be dissention of one sort or another.

That's why survival communities are very difficult to put together. Plus you add in the other elements of difference in what people are preparing for, how they think they should prepare and what they think they should have, and how much of everything, and so it goes.

:gaah:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

IMHO God's greatest church is the outdoors. I always feel closer to God when I'm outside. As far as some "christians" going to heaven, I believe that once your saved you are guarenteed a place in Heaven. However, I think some will have a skinny white cloud and a rusty old halo.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Clarice said:


> IMHO God's greatest church is the outdoors. I always feel closer to God when I'm outside. As far as some "christians" going to heaven, I believe that once your saved you are guarenteed a place in Heaven. However, I think some will have a skinny white cloud and a rusty old halo.


Folks,

Don't take what I said the wrong way.

Yes there are a lot of wonderful Christian people who attend church services on a regular basis and live their lives as the Lord intended.

Then there are also those that JayJay described that leave their Christianity at the church door as they shake the preacher's hand and say "good sermon, I got your message", then procede to go back to living an un-Christian life style until the next Sunday rolls around.

As I said I don't believe that you must attend church services to live the life style of a Christian. Each person should be able to worship in his or her own way without being judged by someone else.

Yes the Lord is all around us, all you need do is look at the forrests, streams, mountains, and any number of "natural wonders" to bring that fact home.

If someone needs more proof than that then look in the face of a new born baby and you will see all of Gods love rolled into one small innocent and precious being.

No I am not a perfect Christian by any stretch of the imagination, but I am trying and I figure that is all any of us can do.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Folks,
> 
> Don't take what I said the wrong way.
> 
> ...


There's alot to be said there. Lot's talk the talk, but don't walk the walk.. and people see and hear, but if it's contradictory is detremental. Like Old Vet, I'm probably not the best example, but I try to be good and do what is right for those around me.. often before doing for myself.. just the way I was brought up. FB


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Graebarde:

You are correct all any of us can do is try to do what we know is right. It's not easy and we will stumble and sometimes come up short, but we have to continue trying to live up to the Lord's expectations of us.

DM


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> How sad. Your Grandma sounds like a wonderful person. What a terrible thing for her daughter-in-law to say. I guess this sounds judgmental but there are people who go to church every Sunday that I question whether THEY'LL go to heaven, because of the things they do and say in their everyday life. The true essense of being a Christian and glorifying God has become scattered in the confusion of countless churches and religions. I prefer to take my guitar out on the mountainside here and praise the Lord in my own way. Beats coming home from church stressed out over the politics and backstabbing that went on there!


I am convinced that we will all have a gaping mouth and oversized eyes when we get to heaven because we will all be surprised by who is there. Then again they are going to be looking back at us surprised that we are there too. Gods plan is perfect and lucky for us that *He alone *is going to decide who spends eternity with Him and who doesnt. Even of those that are convinced they are going to heaven there will be many that are surprised by *WHY *they are in heaven.

EDIT: I believe the same is true for hell... unfortunately there are going to be a lot of surprised faces there too...


----------



## Cassie_13 (Dec 3, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Texas has something that other states don't have--JOBS!! Texas created as many jobs as the other 49 states combined since Obama got elected.[/QUOTE]

I have a job, but if I didn't, I most assuredly WOULD move to Texas!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Clarice said:


> IMHO God's greatest church is the outdoors. I always feel closer to God when I'm outside. As far as some "christians" going to heaven, I believe that once your saved you are guarenteed a place in Heaven. However, I think some will have a skinny white cloud and a rusty old halo.


And their mansions on streets of gold...are very, very small!!!!:dunno:


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

very interesting thread. a community is different then a commune, communes are for hippies that like to tell other people what to do & believe ( I was a hippie at one time so I know ) a community is a very different thing . I live in outside a small town in northern NV after TSHTF a third will die from lack of alcohol & ciggs, the elderly will also likely die without services that will leave about 50 people half of which I couldn't trust to properly guard the garden, besides the Sheriff's no one else carries a gun daily even though open carry/ccw is legal. about 5 to 10 folks that hunt shoot & fix things are all I can think of to trust but half of them will need to sober up ... good thread lots to think about.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I live back in the woods, you see, with the chickens and the dogs and my woman and me!

OK, couldn't resist the slight variation to Jr's version.


----------



## Duke00x (Aug 31, 2011)

@OP: I have been thinking the very samething, It is why I have a plane to hopefuly change that in my area. My plane is to raise money to buy a very large area of land were I will build a small town completely off the grid, a place where like minded people can come and trade ideas and services and to teach others what they know. it would not be a place where many lived more like a trading post/job fair/tranning school/technology fair.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Intentional communities are built all over north america for various reasons, and one for practical sustainable living would be a good plan.


----------



## texastimohio (Dec 12, 2011)

*sorry people buging out aint about luxury*

it about survival give op the cell, tv and microway and get in the bush, i have an can, its easier in a group, you always have problem with lazy but the group stands together and sends then down the road,
every one has a part to play and a job to do ,
no crying or bitching , we are all there to survive and be free. 
ANY ONE can contact me to discuss more.


----------



## texastimohio (Dec 12, 2011)

*communites are developing*

people are trying to many out there dontwant to give up the cable tv, microwave, and warm bed .
its hard in the bush damn hard, but can be done , just have to want to live goverment free,
but like any community nyou still have to have leadership, and rules in place,and that the part people dont want to accept, 
they think they are to good to listen to any one when thing get hard. boo whoo, 
then bug in and watch the goverment take all you have and all you will be able to say is ."SURE WISH I WAS BIN THE BUSH"
it aint easy but it is very possible small groups of 8 or more like minded none lazy people can get it done.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Do you remember communes?*



CulexPipiens said:


> there aren't 300 people all in the same place all with a good work ethic and community thinking, etc. QUOTE]
> 
> No one would like this more than me, except I have been so burned by people.
> 
> ...


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a really good friend from work that i have never had a money or other problem with. We are very upfront with each other before we do anything. I asked him if he would ride with me to my dad's house in Maryland to bring a boat back (for road company, to share driving, and never go on solo mission). Upfront, he would not be paying for gas or motel room, he would be responsible for his own eats. We have always done this. If either has borrowed money or anything, it was always agreed upon when it was due and an alternative if circumstances/situations changed. We have never had a problem, but that is also because we value our friendship more than what we "owe" each other and don't want to lose it over something such as helping each other out. Other people that hear us talking and being upfront think we are cold and callous to each other, far from the truth. We both appreciate knowing exactly where we stand. That being said, if an emergency comes up, we help each other out then when all is said and done we tally up.


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

Survival Community Great Idea (Survival as a Reality Drama - very bad...)
..
The problem with building a Survival or even a Preparedness (Preppers) community is one of legal standing.
..
We have two project, one is mired in legal hassles.
..
The one with all the legal hassles is due to the fact that people will say and sign anything to get the land that they "think" they want.
..
In our case it is a community with 185ea 20 and 40 Acre Ranches. Two people bought 40-Acre Parcels in the middle of the community and immediately started complaining about the "closed Community" and even went as far as filing a lawsuit to allow them to put a double wide mobile home on the property as opposed to the hardened structures in the building plan. Then they initiated legal proceedings to recover $85K of the building costs that were allocated to off set the cost of building said structure. They are refusing to pay the $245 annual Security Fees and have openly given out the pass codes to the shelter facilities to relatives and just about anybody they meet. Their excuse - we should just open it to everyone - and not charge any fees to maintain security.
..
They don't want to connect to the new $MM Sanitary Sewer plant that we built and want to install a septic system for their property. Their plots are right next to the two community water wells - so that won't work.
...
Now they are complaining about the power plant (we are building a 10Mwatt Green Power Plant) - they want the community members to chip in $125K each to help pay for public power grid and Infrastructure to provide SRP power to the community. SRP is in a community nine miles away and want that much to extend the power grid.
..
Funny thing is we have an agreement to sell excess power to the Western Power Grid (this is a government managed power grid that all the utilities in the South Western United States draw their power from - including California). In order for these two family's to get SRP power we have to turn over community utilities and facilities to SRP (effectively giving SRP our 10MWatt Power Plant) and disband and turn over community access and control.
..
So the real problem in a survival community is the blood sucking lawyers and state regulators. We build it and install the infrastructure. We get the permits and file the papers to put in Utilities, and a Power Plant and two people walk in with the attitude that we should turn it all over to public utility corporations under the guise that the public utilities will manage it better (we're only 3/4 of the way finished building the plant).
...
Before you bring it up - We tried to buy them out. They paid $185K for their property - we offered them $345 to go away. They refused and instead filed in the County Courts to declare two public access roads ( right of way routes) from the edge of the development across the park and school ground to their two parcels. They (the two families) Filed an injunction to keep us from fencing the perimeter (and want us to take down 3-miles of fencing along both sides of the State Highway that is bisecting the development). Their lawyer showed up at a state hearing where we were attempting to get a third permit to build a third underpass under the state highway. He claimed that the underpass wasn't in the best interest of the public at large and even suggested we (the developer) abandon the underpasses that restricted public access" to the community (dah - an underpass so that we don't have to put gate shacks on both sides of the state highway - ...). He further filed a motion to demand that we (the developer) pay for three additional traffic lights and intersections to satisfy the Department of Transportation requirements for gateway service entrances to the community. Apparently if we put intersections there, the traffic flow pattern and demands warrant a traffic light for traffic safety. Effectively opening the community and eliminating over riding the "Controlled Community" plan.
..
These people have taken a 5-Year old project and brought it to it's knees. We tried taking the Community Standards and Covenant and land Use Agreement into court - but so far the judges look at us as a cult and tend to side with these two poor mistreated families.
..
No I don't believe that a survival community is impossible, But I do think there are sharks in the pool trying to prey upon the unaware.
...
Our new development (39 miles away) is on hold, pending this court battle. It has an Airport (with three Runways) and two 10MWatt Green Power Plants. This community is within 3/4 miles of the power grid feeding power into California (which needs more Green Power) We are already building a Convenience Store and Gas Station at the edge of the property adjacent to the I-10 Exit, and a 54-Room Motel and Cafe as well. Since we own both sides of the I-10 and all four Intersection corners we can at least build a gas station. This will give us a water well and sanitary sewer system (just like the other community).
...
So my dream of a working preppers community is now effectively dead (or at least on indefinite hold). We were laying fiber optic the 39-miles between the two communities so that we could interlink them and provide secure comm and an intranet that would function regardless of the status of the international Internet. All the phones are IP phones and the little twerps complained that they don't want to use our phone system, they want us to pay for Qwest (oops its now century link) phone service to be installed throughout the community. We have unlimited and free long distance to Canada, the United States and even Mexico with our phone service. So other members of the community are getting angry - they bought into this plan, and don't see where two families should be able to undermine what the other 183 families can do.
..
So far the presiding judge has ruled that the two families aren't undermining anything, they are just asking for reasonable accommodations and that public utilities wouldn't be a bad thing after all. The Century Link people are attempting to negotiate a contract with our Telecom Utility (We are chartered and licensed by the State Utilities Commission) under the "free access" clause. Since we have two families that want Century Link, we are being told we cannot refuse it. Century Link wants us to foot the $2.9M for the infrastructure to give them that service. The State Board hasn't ruled on that one yet - but have indicated that Arizona Law provides that the Developer is responsible for providing these utilities (ie: Water, Sanitary Sewer, Storm Drains, and Telephone Service). We contend that we already have telephone Service and have already set a $9M Telco/Data Switch in place - The State Judge only asked one question - "Is it a Century Link Switch?". Apparently Century Link wants access and we are powerless to deny their muscling in if our two renegades are demanding it. Our only out is that we can demand a royalty fee of $25 per phone line installed. Century Link doesn't want to use "our Fiber" and have opted to Lay their own copper cable (at our expense of course). Naturally, the copper cable plant install dictates that we surrender restricted underground access and instead agree to "their" restrictions on underground development (this alone literally puts the community goals at risk).
..
Like I said it has turned into a quagmire and the legal battle hasn't slowed down at all. But all construction has stopped - The County will not issue any building permits until these two lawsuits are settled. For the existing permits, they will not do inspections - hence have stopped us cold there, until the lawsuit issues are resolved. We are also prohibited from building any additional roadways or utilities as well - pending lawsuit resolution.
..
The County Proerty/Assessor's Office won't even allow us to file or process any of the remaining 19 property deeds until the case is settled or concluded.
...
On the other side of the coin - I don't want to come across as an individual that doesn't respect neighbors rights. But this is totally crazy, they bought into the community plan, and they knew good and well what we were building. Had they opted for two parcels on the edge of the community we would have gladly accommodated their requested changes. But to demand that the whole community be redesigned so that they can get unrestricted access for their friends and anyone else with any and all matters of wants and reasons is totally out in left and right field. Twenty of the current residents have expressed their anger at the situation and are indicating that they wish to pull out of the community unless we get it back to the original community plan. So now they are suing the two families as well - which only makes things worse.
..
Yea I would at this point agree - putting together a preppers and shelter community is not easy. In fact it may even be impossible. So far we have spent over $3M in additional legal fees (it will probably cost us an additional $6M before it s resolved one way or the other).
..
Like I said - Putting together a working Community is a total bitch....
...
...
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Next time, let a voting body hold title to the land. Lease the land and put all this in the lease agreement. They don't comply, they can go bye. You have to get more tribal when dealing with these issues. Progressed instead of regressed. Regressing back to tribal rule, which is what will be in post apocolyptic times, is the only way to go. Right now, if everybody in the community could vote to keep these two or not, they would be gone. Remember that with future endeavors. Burn them out. Cut their tires, let them be replacing windshields every few days, they will eventually move.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

It's hard to know who to trust. I only have a couple of friends I know I can trust...and they are far enough away that we would have trouble getting together.

But I would really like to have a community that I can depend on.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Most folks do not do community well - heck, many cant even do 'family' well....Just keep cool, look around and you will notice others of like mind very quietly doing their things. I find that a 'community' is more like knowing about a group of friends willing to assist with various problems as they occur, rather than living closely side by side. I have a 'fixing the car' friend, a 'gardening' friend, a 'stockpiling and cooking' friend, etc....some would call that a community perhaps, without the living so close that you bug one another with various bad habits (which we all have...!) Of course you have to BE a friend too (nobody likes to be used). I am a baking, gardening, and clothing upkeep and repair friend.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

kappydell said:


> Most folks do not do community well - heck, many cant even do 'family' well....Just keep cool, look around and you will notice others of like mind very quietly doing their things. I find that a 'community' is more like knowing about a group of friends willing to assist with various problems as they occur, rather than living closely side by side. I have a 'fixing the car' friend, a 'gardening' friend, a 'stockpiling and cooking' friend, etc....some would call that a community perhaps, without the living so close that you bug one another with various bad habits (which we all have...!) Of course you have to BE a friend too (nobody likes to be used). I am a baking, gardening, and clothing upkeep and repair friend.


This is the conclusion we've come to as well. We have no intention of allowing anyone other than my best friend & her kids to come live here. Ever again. Under any circumstances. She would come only in a SHTF situation & she would live in our 5th wheel. We do, however, live in the country surrounded by country folk with a wide variety of skills & resources that would be extremely useful in a SHTF situation. We have no formal arrangement & to the best of my knowledge they're not "preppers" but they do raise livestock, garden, can, sew, root cellar, weld, train horses, heat with wood, get their water from a well, own guns & shoot them, have their places paid for & have various do-it-yourself skills/equipment such as plumbing, electric, & mechanical. Not a fancy or formal arrangement, no mingling of money, time, or effort, just neighbors helping neighbors like we've always done. We're comfortable with that.


----------



## CatWoman (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm definitely NOT an expert on this but I can at least offer an opinion. The concept is not a bad one but, just off the top of my head, I can see pros and cons. Before going into that, though, it must be said that folks are already doing just that -- forming groups, finding a good area, settling in, and pooling their resources. As for me, I would like to do just that but am hampered by finances.

As for the pros, you have a larger group and if you organize right the old saying goes, "There's strength in numbers". Also, you might have a variety of skill sets. Some folks in the group might have skills the others do not. Further, if you have a fairly large piece of property, you can more easily set up security routines. There's more pros, I think, but I just got up and my coffee hasn't kick in yet.

As for the cons, I can see many reasons why it can be difficult to accomplish:

1. One of the important rules in prepping is keeping a low profile so others won't know you have a lot of supplies. Otherwise, they might be inclined to beat a path to YOUR house when things start going bad and THEY didn't prep. Then you have problems because of the obvious reasons ... you may have fully prepared for 4 people and others will deplete your supply quickly rendering all of your preparation a waste of time.
2. Relating to #1, it isn't easy finding like minded preppers without revealing that you're one. They would probably adhering to #1 one, also.
3. I think in our society today we still have a strong sense of individuality and independence. Let's say you get lucky and find a couple of families (friends, strangers who seem "okay", or even your own family members). It would be hard, I think it would be too great a decision to make to find the right spot, have everyone sell their own house and property and move in together. It's a BIG decision.
4. Assuming you accomplished #3, how do you know if you can really all live together harmoniously? What if, after a bit of time goes by, some in the group don't take their responsibilities seriously (slackers)? If they sold they home to be part of the group, how easy would it be to expel them if they continued to live off the efforts and possibly supplies of others. This would inevitable bring discord to the group.
5. Finally, you might hit some real roadblocks when trying to decide how the bills are paid by everyone. For example, someone uses electricity 24/7 while others are trying to conserve. What if someone decides they have enough preps/supplies and stops prepping? How would that affect the other folks in the group?

Those are just a few things that come to mind for me. It certainly not an easy process! As for myself, I live on 2 acres just outside of town that I own free and clear. I've even thought at times that maybe I can find a good like minded person and rent out an acre for, perhaps, a mobile home. We would still have our independence (living separately) but be co-preppers right there with 2 acres to protect if need be. We could combine our differing skills and, along with the current neighbors in the area, hopefully do a good job of taking care of our little areas. The reason I haven't done so is because of #1! 

Anyway, that's just my early morning thoughts. I would also like to hear more opinions on the subject. Maybe someone can help us both with some ideas.

... CatWoman


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Having previously been Amish, I can tell you that a community approach CAN work if all the individuals are committed to the ideals and IF they believe it is in their best interest to stay in the group. And contrary to what most people believe, the Amish do have technology. All, but the strictest groups, have cellphones these days. A lot of Amish have computers in their businesses. It varies widely from group to group. Technology is not what sets Amish and Mennonites apart. What sets them apart is their committment to a belief system and a committment to each other. I have not found it in any other group.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Having previously been Amish, I can tell you that a community approach CAN work if all the individuals are committed to the ideals and IF they believe it is in their best interest to stay in the group. And contrary to what most people believe, the Amish do have technology. All, but the strictest groups, have cellphones these days. A lot of Amish have computers in their businesses. It varies widely from group to group. Technology is not what sets Amish and Mennonites apart. What sets them apart is their committment to a belief system and a committment to each other. I have not found it in any other group.


I bet you miss that sense of having a close community sometimes.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Here ya go... Intentional Communities Directory - Newest. This is a listing of "international communities". There exist a number here in my state, especially in the more mountainous sections.

I spent a bit of time checking them out. They are basically what I had expected - an amalgam of old hippies, New Agers, Greenies, and similar types. Most are open to about anything belief-wise. None judgmental... that sort of thing.

Some are closed to new members while others accept new members once certain criteria are met. Regardless, its not my "cup of tea".

I have always thought that the best move is to re-locate into a small town or village in a rural area, settle in, and become a part of the community. Join a local church. Volunteer with the VFD or rescue squad. Let them get to know you and establish relationships. There are several like that in my county. I live just outside one. (In one small town, however, if you weren't born there you will always be an "outsider").


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

A friend of mine back East formed an intentional community with a bunch of like-minded colleagues. Everything was done through lawyers to make sure there were no loose ends. To me, it is a glorified homeowners association, but she swears it is different. Anyway, each person bought their own piece of the community property and built their own house. There are a lot of rules including but not limited to the kind and number of pets you can own, what kind of fencing you can have, how you can sell your property if you ever want to leave the group, etc. 

Like someone mentioned, the problem I have found when I was looking at intentional communities is the cult-like personalities involved. Instead of individuals united for a common goal, all seem to be centered around one person who is dictating the others. That is not a healthy group.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Instead of individuals united for a common goal, all seem to be centered around one person who is dictating the others. That is not a healthy group.


This can be a problem in a family group, too.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

kejmack said:


> A friend of mine back East formed an intentional community with a bunch of like-minded colleagues. *Everything was done through lawyers to make sure there were no loose ends. * To me, it is a glorified homeowners association, but she swears it is different. Anyway, each person bought their own piece of the community property and built their own house. There are a lot of rules including but not limited to the kind and number of pets you can own, what kind of fencing you can have, how you can sell your property if you ever want to leave the group, etc.
> 
> Like someone mentioned, the problem I have found when I was looking at intentional communities is the cult-like personalities involved. Instead of individuals united for a common goal, all seem to be centered around one person who is dictating the others. That is not a healthy group.


 Just bringing lawyers into the mix would turn off most people, thar don't sound like anyplace I'd want to be.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well honestly, recent history on intentional communities has shown us that it can also bring unwanted attention from government....Lot's of examples of that.

I hesitate to gather in a community for numerous reasons, but for me it signals we could more easily become targets from not just government, but from those who would potentially steal from the group. Living individually can be living anonymously in those times. I see how it can be good and bad in both situations, but find living within my own family/friend group of those I know would pull their weight is my best bet. The bond is stronger and the trust of their intentions would be less questionable. I also know if it came to a dangerous situation, we would most certainly have the desire to protect each other.

My main issue though, is with being noticed by rogue government as something radical (you know they do, even as we type here).


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Some are closed to new members while others accept new members once certain criteria are met. Regardless, its not my "cup of tea".
> 
> *I have always thought that the best move is to re-locate into a small town or village in a rural area, settle in, and become a part of the community. Join a local church. Volunteer with the VFD or rescue squad. Let them get to know you and establish relationships*. There are several like that in my county. I live just outside one. (In one small town, however, if you weren't born there you will always be an "outsider").


I'm in total agreement, there. That's the best way!


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

Why aren't people forming communities,,, as in at least having a few families living on the same property, forming common goals and sharing expenses? As we all know prepping can take serious money to do right, and to me the thought of sharing incomes, bills, prepping would make things so much easier??


They are just not a lot of people talk about it. And as others have stated it is difficult to find people of like mind.
Our group has been fortunate that we all get along all think alike and all have different skill sets. We all mesh really well with one another and some of us have skill sets in more than one category that overlaps which is a good thing to have.
We had one family who had land but no way to protect it and we had a bunch of other families who had no land but needed a place. It worked out to everyones advantage that the people with no land can help the people with land and we all work together as a group. Going on two years now and looking good. We have weeded out a few and thoughts of bringing new members in. We do a pretty good job of checking everyone out first.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

survivalist72, thats really good you have been able to do this. I have a hunch that it can work either with some select personalities, or in select parts of the nation. 

I believe we have some cultural differences in our own nation. Here in the Pacific Northwest, we are sometimes quite solitary and quite happy being this way, even in drastic times. We will loosely collect in areas where we find ourselves with similar beliefs and ideas, but we still maintain our "space", and limit our strongest alliances and reliances upon family or church family. I think the south is much more social than us up here. Not to say we are unfriendly, but we just love our space and solitude, sharing land, or a home, even with family could prove difficult to us.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

survivalist72 said:


> As we all know prepping can take serious money to do right, and to me the thought of sharing incomes, bills, prepping would make things so much easier??


And for my hubby & me, the thought makes us cringe.  What instantly pops into our minds would be some broke folks wanting to "share" our income, house, land, etc. & have a say in how things are done around here. Sounds a lot like the govt or family members.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

tsrwivey...I have to agree, there are too many people out there wanting a piece of everybody else's pie these days. In something as important as prepping, we have to be careful not only about who knows, but also who we let in on it. Our society has not changed for the better.


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> And for my hubby & me, the thought makes us cringe.  What instantly pops into our minds would be some broke folks wanting to "share" our income, house, land, etc. & have a say in how things are done around here. Sounds a lot like the govt or family members.


Well technically I didn't say that someone else did I was just quoting them but didn't know how to do that LOL 
Yeah wouldn't want to share income etcetc. Sounds like communism to me.


----------



## VegBunker (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been looking for a couple Partners for my online biz so we can get some wealth happening which will help me join a group but I don't know how to find anyone.

It seems soo many people are completely Clueless, at least in the SF bay. well, I suppose, most places. I listen to C2C and ck in with Alex Jones and other sites, so I know there are ppl who are Aware of what's going on but I can't find anyone here. I've started up hundreds of conversations about a lot of these subjects and all I get that Blank Stare so after a couple minutes I feel it's better to be mum.

It's lonely out here.


----------

